# Mortise chisel advice



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I've got a project coming up where I will need to chop some mortises. Its mainly going to be 1/4" mortises as I'll be working with 3/4" stock. Depth 1" or less. Material is maple.

I'm in need of a mortise chisel to do this. Been reading a lot of back threads on this, and I think I've got 4 candidates in mind.

Lie Nielsen
Robert Sorby
Narex
Ray Iles

Seems like the Ray Iles is the strongest/most traditional chisel for this application. The Sorby and LN are more considered sash mortise chisels - strong but a little less sturdy for big cuts. The Narex get decent reviews, but their alloy seems to hold the edge for a slightly shorter work time.

I'm not adverse to spending up a little to get a lifetime chisel. But at the same time I'm still collecting tools so the less I spend, the sooner I can get the next thing I need/want. The Narex and Sorby save me 20-40$ over the LN and Iles. The Iles chisels seem to have reached nirvana status though, which I kinda wanna try to believe. One question I had about them was - are they too tall/thick to cut a mortise less than say an inch long?

What would you guys recommend?

-Brian


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I bought a set of Narex mortise chisels from Lee Valley about 6 years ago … I have been very happy with them. Don't know anything about the other brands you mentioned.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I own several brands of mortise chisels, I prefer the Ray Isles over the others I have.


----------



## AdamGun (Apr 22, 2016)

I got a set of narex mortise chisels and have found they work pretty great.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I met a wood carver in Germany last month who said that Stubai chisels in Austria had the best steel on the market today. His philosophy was, buy a good tool and it will last you a life time. Buy a cheap tool and you replace it several times in you life. I had to agree with that.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Wasn't impressed with the narex. Heard great things about the iles.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Most of mine are by Butcher. Been using a "New Haven Edge Tool Co." one at the moment…









As it matches the mortises I happen to be chopping, at the moment. Those other two in the picture came from Aldis, NOT Harbor Freight.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

british ebay usually have this style of old mortice chisel. they have lasted over a hundred years of use because they are the strongest design. Same design as the new isles chisels

One guy is selling 1/4 & 3/8 pair for £17.20 on buy it now. check how much postage to US before you purchase
ebay sale 111994276307


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> *I ve got a project coming up where I will need to chop some mortises. Its mainly going to be 1/4" mortises as I ll be working with 3/4" stock. Depth 1" or less. * Material is maple.
> 
> I m in need of a mortise chisel to do this. Been reading a lot of back threads on this, and I think I ve got 4 candidates in mind.
> 
> ...


Brian,

For mortises that small any mortise chisel is overkill, go with your current bevel edge or firmer chisel, either will do the job well.

If you want and need a mortise chisel there are none better than the RI's pig stickers aka English Bolster chisels. Because you should need so few sizes the cost shouldn't be a big factor.

ken


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Some woodworkers prefer old millwright's chisels to the
pickstickers or lighter styles. You can get them reasonably on Ebay.

There are different technical approaches to chisel
mortising and of course the scale of the mortises
matters. A millwright chisel can get into short,
deep mortises where a pigsticker may not go.

Realistically you'll probably seldom use more than
2 or 3 widths.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

If you're going to end up doing deeper mortises, then you want a chisel with a sharp side landing, and then sharpen it as well when you sharpen the cutting edge. Sharp side landings mean clean side walls and makes it easier to lever the chisel out when chopping. This goes for whichever chisel you buy.


----------



## fatman51 (May 16, 2013)

I want to join in here because I have been considering the same question, looking at any number of different Mortice and firmer chisels old and new. For thirty plus years I have successfully cut or cleaned my mortises with poorly tapered heavy butt chisels with their bevels ground flat at 25 degrees with a secondary bevel honed in at 35 degrees. These work well where they are long enough and they are affordable.

Recently, I needed to make a good number of 5/16 wide by 2" long by 1-1/2 deep mortises, a job made easier when my brother gave me one of these:










I was rather impressed with this Ray Isles mortising chisel and I would highly recommend it to anyone that is willing and able to spend the $69.95 plus shipping from toolsforworkingwood.com . As I can not, I have been looking at the Narex here: http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=66737&cat=1,41504 and the Crown here: http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/acatalog/Crown_Registered_Mortice_Chisel_.html#SID=453 in the event that I can not find good mortise or firmer chisels used somewhere.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

For what it's worth, I bought a set of Narex mortise chisels, decided I didn't much like them (edge retention wasn't what I was hoping for, in oak I ended up sharpening a lot). I sold the whole set, and bought a pair of Ray Iles (3/8" and 1/4"), and have been very happy with them since.

I've used them for quite a few mortises that are around 1" deep, with no problems. I'm not sure why they would be "too tall/thick" for a shallow mortise, as it's got to get through the first 1" anyway in order to make a 2" mortise?


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I've chopped 3/4W x 4"L x 2"D mortises with a plain old bench chisel without any issues. It wasn't even a good old one it was one of those new release Stanley sweethearts.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Sim experience to Mosquito re: not impressed with edge retention in hard wood with the Narex.

But-for the money perfectly usable, especially if you won't be using them a lot.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

For what it's worth I think I spent less on my first benchtop mortising machine than many will spend on a good set of chisels. Of course you need bench chisels anyways, and a mortiser is a dedicated tool. They sure make quick work of square mortises.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Lots of great thoughts here. Thanks!

I don't think I want a mortise machine. I have considered it, but right now I think I'm going to pass. Part of me thinks if I ever want to do tons of construction with mortises I'll just buy a domino..ha! It took me like 5 years to save up for my Sawstop, so maybe in a year or two I could make that happen.

I have a 1/4" LN bevel edge chisel, but I don't want to go chopping with that. I have it set up for paring with a low bevel angle. It works great for that and I don't want to bevel it. My cheapo chisels I wouldn't mind doing, but even with a higher angle bevel they have the edge retention of a No. 2 pencil.

I'm considering asking for the Iles for a father's day gift, or maybe the LN mortise chisel. Be nice to have the LN set, but the Iles looks very functional too.

-Brian


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

I think the Ray Iles are fantastic. 10/10 would do again.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

They do sell Mortise chisels on FeeBay everyday…...


----------

